# تكذيب خبر عدم تحلل اجساد شهداء نجع حمادى من الانبا كيرلس والاستاذ كمال والد الشهيد ابانوب



## Alexander.t (27 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]AlvjXlV4rRo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ti3jeEAcEZc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبة خردل (28 يونيو 2010)

تماااااام كدة

انا قولت من الاول ان الفيديو مش متصور الايام دي

بس فـ النهــاية هم شهداء لاسم المســيح


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 يونيو 2010)

*كوبى من كلام ديفيد اخو الشهيد ابانوب
*************************
انا مش فاهم اللى بيطلع الاشاعات دى هيستفاد ايه ؟؟
ياجدعان الفيديو ده اتصور فى يوم﻿ الدفنة ومافيش حد فتح المقبرة ولا حاجه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*انا مصدقتش الموضوع ده لما شوفتوا في المباركين

بس عندي سؤال 

اللي نشر الاشاعه دي هدفه ايه كده حرام عليه

شكرا ليك يا مينا​*


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2010)

الصراحة انا برضه كنت مستغربة الموضوع 
بس حقيقى مين المسيفيد من اشاعة زى دى ؟!!!!!!!


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا

 للخبر والمجهود

سلام ونعمه


----------

